# Exotic animals



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

Every now and then the news reports finding gators, caimans, tiger cubs, etc. in someones home. Either they would never be allowed as pets or need a special permit.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

T-rex mice: Huge legs and tiny little arms.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

Do coats still get made from these?






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

*more flying*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

*Gopher*

Taken for a drag.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

A real gopher. I think the owner of Piglet was told that was not a prairie dog.






YouTube Video


----------



## ExLe (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2011)

Not just push. PULL!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2011)

The sound of tearing and crunching...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2011)

chinchilla 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice name for a pet.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2011)

1:29 that is the wrong end...






YouTube Video


----------



## akabeastmode (Nov 24, 2011)

kangarooo mouuse is hella gross


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2011)

Ride the Vacuum






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> T-rex mice: Huge legs and tiny little arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is that really?

Never mind.

desert rodents


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2011)

The fox loses fur off of the face at :08 and :31. The fox failed to make a prairie meal.






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2011)

Aren't they better hunters than that?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Aren't they better hunters than that?


 
Foxes are caught in between on the food chain. They usually scavenge. Since that one couldn't get at the neck of the prairie dog it left. It did keep getting at the dogs claws made for burrowing through earth.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah bloody!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nevermind thawed rats: this one barely bounced on the floor once.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

Tenderizing






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



Wow, that was a cool fight.
Another animal I've never seen before.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

Reach out and touch






YouTube Video


----------



## .V. (Dec 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>



Lions, and tigers, and bears... oh my!!!

That's actually pretty funny.  Around here there are folks with bears, thankfully there isn't one in a cage at every gas station anymore...just a couple of bear zoos...and they do have some tigers too.  No lions yet that I know of.



---------------------------
We've had the chinchillas, the litter box trained rats, of course cats and dogs.  Now, it's just a python and one dragon, gave the other one away.  Pythons are good for the in home mammal population if it gets out of hand.  

j.k. about that part.  The snake was afraid of the cats for a long time...then she just ignored them because they were too big for her to eat.  The dragon...she wants to be friends with everyone but the cats mostly ignored her.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh snap






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Fitting music






YouTube Video


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

exotic animal:
the big nutted monkey


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2011)

To the rescue!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes the pet owner gets bit.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't tread on me






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

cool the only thing Ive had that is exotic for an animal is an eclectus parrot.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2011)

Orange Baboon Tarantula or Orange Bitey Thing






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## iloveaerobics (Jan 1, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube Video



It looks like a Tarsius.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/14/n...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120314

*A New Species in New York Was Croaking in Plain Sight*

*By LISA W. FODERARO*

The croak gave it away. 
On a foray into the wilds of Staten Island in 2009, Jeremy A. Feinberg, a doctoral candidate in ecology and evolution at Rutgers University, heard something strange as he listened for the distinctive mating call of the southern leopard frog ??? usually a repetitive chuckle. But this was a single cluck. 
???I started hearing these calls, and I realized they were really distinct,??? Mr. Feinberg said. 
Three years later, Mr. Feinberg and four other scientists who joined him in multiple field and laboratory studies, are finally comfortable making their declaration: a new species of leopard frog ??? as yet unnamed ??? has been identified in New York City and a number of surrounding counties. 
The find is surprising on a number of fronts, not least of which is that the new frog was hiding in plain sight in one of the most populated centers in the world. (Most new species are found in remote areas.) And it illustrates the power of genetic testing in parsing more finely those animals that may be nearly identical in appearance, but are, in fact, of different species. 
There are more than a dozen leopard frogs, ranging from Canada to Central America. Medium in size, with dark spots on a tan, olive or green background, they gravitate toward grassy meadows and breed in ponds or pools. The researchers say that the new frog species was confused for a long time with the southern leopard frog, which it closely resembles. 
Its known range is limited, more or less, to commuting distance from Midtown Manhattan, stretching from around Trenton, N.J., in the south, to Putnam County, N.Y., to the north. 
???Here is a brand-new species, and it???s not a species of bacteria or a barely visible insect,??? said H. Bradley Shaffer, a professor in the department of ecology and evolutionary biology at the University of California at Los Angeles. ???It???s a big amphibian, and kids have probably been catching and playing with it for years,??? he said. ???Even in an urban center like New York, where herpetologists have tromped all over for a century or more, there can be new species out there. That shows the importance of urban areas in terms of conservation and biodiversity.??? 
The findings are to be published in an issue of the journal Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution, but are currently available online. Much of the genetic analysis was performed in Professor Shaffer???s laboratory at the University of California at Davis, where he worked until recently. 
There, with his encouragement, Catherine E. Newman, an evolutionary biologist who had done her master???s thesis on the southern leopard frog, studied the frog???s DNA, taken from samples sent by Mr. Feinberg and others. She compared it with the DNA of southern and northern leopard frogs, which range widely north and south of New York City. 
Local amphibian fans can be forgiven for not noticing the new frog???s unique nature. ???I wouldn???t know which one I was holding because they all look so similar,??? said Ms. Newman, who is now pursuing her Ph.D. at Louisiana State University. ???But all of our results showed this one???s lineage is very clearly genetically distinct.??? 
So far, Mr. Feinberg has positively identified the new species on Staten Island, although he says it probably once inhabited Manhattan and the other boroughs. He has found specimens in the Meadowlands and the Great Swamp National Wildlife Refuge in New Jersey, and Putnam and Orange Counties in New York. Some frogs were also collected in central Connecticut. 
???It???s a very small range and even if we went back 400 to 500 years, it probably would have been considered a rare animal,??? he said. 
The dead center of the known range, oddly, is near Yankee Stadium, even though the frog has not yet been found in the Bronx. 
???I think that at this point it???s very important to do additional surveys,??? Professor Shaffer said. The frog???s range ???may be no wider than we have found or it may be wider.??? 
Over the years, a few other scientists almost identified the new species, but fell short. In 1936, one esteemed herpetologist wrote that he suspected there was a third frog species in the general New York City area. But he did not investigate further. 
In the early 1970s, another scientist went on a listening tour of the various leopard frogs??? mating calls while driving from Florida to the Northeast. ???She missed this entire area,??? Mr. Feinberg said. ???She might have been driving on I-95 and just skipped over the weird call area.??? 
As the lead author on a second paper that is to explore the physical characteristics and call of the new frog, Mr. Feinberg will have the honor of naming rights, choosing a scientific and common name. For now he???s not letting the frog out of the bag. 
???I???ve given it lots of thought,??? he said. ???Part of me has always wanted to call these New York leopard frogs, but I think people in New Jersey and Connecticut will protest. I have to balance the politics with the naming.???


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

ok?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2012)

Huge spider attacks and eats tree snake in man's backyard


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## syed2011 (Jun 14, 2012)

That last video brought giggles !


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Presently in the UK.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Charlotte my adult female T. stirmi has molted. Unfortunately this means no eggsac from the mating but I will most likely try again this year


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

A surprisingly adorable pangolin (scaly anteater) has a really good time rolling around in the mud in Namibia, Africa in this video posted by Earth Touch, with footage by the Rare and Endangered Species Trust. This little guy seems to be celebrating World Pangolin Day which took place on February 15, 2014.

http://laughingsquid.com/an-adorabl...a-really-good-time-rolling-around-in-the-mud/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/french-goats-have-a-blast-playing-on-flexible-steel-structure/

A family of goats have a great time working their cores by balancing on a flexible steel structure while a cranky billy goat looks on. This might be some good fodder for the goat simulator game.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/albino-hedgehog-snores-loudly-when-she-sleeps/

Puti the albino hedgehog snores very loudly when she sleeps, as demonstrated in these videos posted by her human Vusiuz.


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

In this adorable video, a baby porcupine who had been rescued from a dog attack in early May 2014, eats heartily during a midnight syringe feeding at the Cobequid Wildlife Rehabilitation Centre in Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

In &#147;Turkey Chasing Boy on Unicycle,&#148; uploaded by YouTube user Stewart Kelley, a visibly irritated turkey pursues a boy riding a unicycle, first back and forth across the sidewalk and then in circles around a tree. 

http://laughingsquid.com/annoyed-turkey-chases-a-boy-riding-a-unicycle-around-a-tree/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/gambian-pouched-rat-florida.html

WTFlorida: Gigantic African monster rats cannot be killed, are taking over Florida

Few things in life give me the heebie jeebies in the same way as rats. So when I first read the headline of &#145;Giant Rats Won&#146;t Die and Keep Invading Florida&#146; I couldn&#146;t bring myself to click it. Well, curiosity got the best of me, and now I might never visit south Florida again&#133;

As reported by KeysNet this week, the FOUR POUND MONSTER RATS that were thought to have been eradicated years ago are in fact immune to the undertaker&#146;s caresses, and are once again swarming throughout south FL. Did I mention that they grow up to FOUR F*CKING POUNDS? AND 30 INCHES IN LENGTH?!?

The rats existence in Florida stemmed from some jackass Floridian who dealt in exotic pets, who sometime back between 1999-2001 thought it&#146;d be a genius idea to let some of these mutant giants in to the wild for sh*ts and giggles. Then of course the rats did what rats do: make freakish gigantic baby rats who then make more rats until we&#146;re all bowing down to the Rat King.

In terms of danger to humans, these 4lb beasts aren&#146;t actually much of a threat at all. The real threat lays in these buggers trying to mess up all our lovely Floridian flora and fauna, which we just can&#146;t have happening. In fact, aside from the remote chance you might contract monkeypox from one of them, they can actually be pretty damn useful. Yes, these mutant rats can be useful.






What you see above is the bastions of Satan being trained to SNIFF OUT MINES AND BOMB FIELDS in Africa. Just wrap your mind around that for a second. These rats are so damn massive & evolved that they&#146;ve developed the ability to be trained to sniff out mines throughout Africa. More on that can be read here.

For now, I&#146;m just gonna have to double down on my nightly prayers to the almighty Citrus Lord that he keep these abominations contained down in the swamps of S.FL.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2014)

Buddy the Iguana Comes Running Like A Dog When His Human Calls

Buddy, a very clever 12-year old iguana comes running like a dog when his human calls, as demonstrated in this video posted by Dave Durham.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/butterfly-...orable-offspring-of-a-pygmy-goat-and-a-sheep/

Butterfly the &#145;Geep&#146;, The Incredibly Rare but Adorable Offspring of a Pygmy Goat and a Sheep

Butterfly the &#147;geep&#147;, the incredibly rare but adorable offspring of a sheep and a pygmy goat, is growing and thriving at My Petting Zoo, a mobile petting zoo based out of Cave Creek, Arizona. Butterfly was born on July 27, 2014 and is among only a handful of geeps in the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2015)

http://laughingsquid.com/tiny-tortoise-skateboards-across-the-floor/

Shannon Apple captured footage of her pet tortoise slowly cruising along on a tiny skateboard. When the little reptile stops, he faces the camera in what looks like an adorably proud smile. And yes, that is a pet squirrel scampering in the background.


----------



## Devostator (Feb 13, 2015)

Awww some of those are too adorable for words


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

The World?s Biggest Bunny and His Son, Who?s Predicted to Grow Even Larger Than His Dad

The world?s biggest bunny, a continental giant rabbit named Darius, measures at over four feet long and is the proud papa of Jeff, another giant rabbit who is predicted to grow even larger than his father during his last six months of growth. Their human, Annette Edwards, told the Daily Mail that she is looking forward to the day that Jeff grows bigger than his dad.

http://laughingsquid.com/the-worlds...s-predicted-to-grow-even-larger-than-his-dad/

As soon as I think he?s made it, he?ll be measured by his vet and then Guinness will certify that he is the biggest rabbit in the world. Even though they?re so big, they are very low upkeep. They really do look after themselves most of the time. They run free in the garden during the day and at night go to sleep in their cosy crates. They never make a mess and actually would be great house rabbits. Although when they start to moult at the end of the summer, they need a good daily brush. And being the world?s biggest rabbit, and his son, they?ve got a giant appetite to match. But it?s actually good for them to be eating hay all day long ? to keep their teeth and digestive system healthy.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2020)

Rare And Surprisingly Cute Three-Eyed Snake Discovered In Australia

If you are looking for an omen for these uncertain times, here it is. A three-eyed snake was found, fittingly, near Darwin, in the Northern Territory, Australia. The animal was found by rangers from the Northern Territory Parks and Wildlife who shared the photos on Facebook.

The animal is a carpet python, a species that can grow to between 2 and 4 meters (6.6-13.1 feet) and it is commonly found in Australia, Indonesia, and Papua New Guinea. The three-eyed creature was just a juvenile, believed to be no older than three months and only about 40 centimeters (16 inches). It was nicknamed Monty (python) when it was found in late March but, unfortunately, it passed away last week.

?It?s remarkable it was able to survive so long in the wild with its deformity, and he was struggling to feed before he died last week,? Northern Territory Parks and Wildlife Ranger Ray Chatto told NT News. The snake's body has been donated to science and is now at the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation in Darwin.

Its cranial malformation is what makes this particular specimen so fascinating. Its third eye appeared to be functioning perfectly and the team had to put the critter in an X-ray machine to understand properly what was going on. It turns out that the animal?s weird configuration was not caused by two separate heads fusing together as they had thought, but a single skull with an extra eye socket.

?It was generally agreed that the eye likely developed very early during the embryonic stage of development," NT Parks and Wildlife wrote in their Facebook post. "It is extremely unlikely that this is from environmental factors and is almost certainly a natural occurrence as malformed reptiles are relatively common.?

The Internet is filled with stories and videos about unusual reptiles (among other animals) with congenital malformations. Particularly popular are stories about two-headed snakes, including Gumbo and Filo a rather cute snake (or should that be snakes?) that is making the rounds of schools and community centers in Louisiana in the US with its owner Tanee Janusz to help people get more familiar with snakes in general and dispel some harmful myths about these creatures.

Three-eyed snakes, however, are particularly rare. It's a shame Monty died before he could tell us how Game of Thrones ends, as he had undoubtedly already foreseen.  

https://www.iflscience.com/plants-a...u6Sc7tXAsq8g9xQ-NNM7N1rX5ykBpqoax4j0J7qsLJp2g


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 27, 2020)

Cools stuff in here.
I used to have a rose haired chilean tarantula.  Wife hated it.  After it died, that was the end of it.


----------



## REHH (Jan 28, 2020)

Florida used to be loaded with exotic animals people had monkeys, tigers, panthers ,lions ....all kinds of stuff that I remember when I was growing up but they've cracked down on it now


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 28, 2020)

And then there's me who thinks that ferrets are special animals that I need to get them a ferret nation cage just to ensure that they won't create a house mess.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2020)

A Man Reveals a Frightening Number of Spiders in His Yard Using a Clever Flashlight Technique

The proprietor of the UsefulWidget YouTube channel revealed a frightening number of spiders in his yard using a clever flashlight technique that reflects the light in a spider?s eyes, making them appear as little sparkles in the grass. The channel posted a second video where spiders were hunted in the grass with a stick to address some skeptics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwEKe2psAA

https://laughingsquid.com/man-revea...gBA_EE9bi33O3tkKieHPTyWaGVqruralWyKazB0MWGl_o


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2020)

Spider Hunting Proof


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2020)

Not pets


"MURDER HORNETS" True Facts about Asian Giant Hornet Explanation


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2020)

Also not pets

After A 17-Year Siesta, Millions Of Cicadas Are About To Emerge In Parts Of The US

Undeniably, 2020 has had a bit of an ?end of the world? kind of vibe about it. First there were the fires, then the plague (read: global pandemic), and just to top it off (we're not even halfway through the year) there?ll soon be swarms of insects in their millions in parts of America. Instead of locusts however, May will see the return of millions of cicadas of the genus Magicicada that have been biding their time underground for 17 years.

Periodical cicadas are so named owing to their timely appearance above ground. "They are generational events,? entomologist Gene Kritsky, who developed an app for tracking these insects, told West Virginia's Register-Herald. ?And many people use the emergence to mark the passage of time, recall key events in their lives and just remember where they were and what they were doing the last time the cicadas came out."

The brood emerging in 2020, called brood XI, hasn?t been seen since 2003. The length of time needed for cicada larvae to mature into adults underground varies across the genus, with some making an appearance after just one year while for others, like brood XI, it can be as long as 17 years. The life cycle of periodic cicadas is one of the great mysteries for biological scientists and exactly why they take so long still isn?t fully understood.

One thing we do know is that when the cicadas, which are buried in the soil during this time of maturation, are ready to emerge, breed, and lay eggs, they come out when the soil warms up, usually during May. Their numbers continue to increase, with peak emergence usually hitting by June. Once they reach the surface, the race is on to shed their underground coats and start finding a partner, as they have a brief life expectancy of around 4 to 6 weeks, and in their haste to get going these animals are not shy.

The tsunami of brood XI spells a noisy few weeks for Southwest Virginia, North Carolina, and West Virginia as the males sing to find themselves a female. Periodical cicadas are one of the noisiest insects on Earth, creating a vibrating sound using membranes on the side of their body to kick up a racket that can reach over 90 decibels, about the level of a lawnmower. With as many as 1.5 million cicadas expected per acre in the above-mentioned states, residents should steel themselves for an earful.

"Communities and farms with large numbers of cicadas emerging at once may have a substantial noise issue," warned entomologist Eric Day at Virginia Tech in a statement. "Hopefully, any annoyance at the disturbance is tempered by just how infrequent ? and amazing ? this event is."

https://www.iflscience.com/plants-a...qRh2ruLpw4z_jtwKQT9VS5-eW0zztP7QM3zKkGQu-ZsZk


----------

